# 1948 Whizzer Motorbike With Pal Seat



## Pat McCluney (Jul 16, 2016)

I purchased it at the Mecum Auction in Schaumburg June 2016.  I would like any information. It said the Pal Seat was very rare and I have searched the internet and found only a couple of pictures.  Do you mix oil in the gas?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice bike! No oil is not mixed in the gas since it is a 4-stroke. It appears it is an j engine and would have the tall breather making it capable of holding 8oz. Of oil but if it has the short  breather it will hold 6oz. I actually own a pal seat for my bike which I am restoring right now. They are a rare option and there isn't many pictures of bikes with them. If you posted the serial # under the flywheel on the crankcase it would be easier to give you info about your engine, it will most likely start with either h,j,300,or 700. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## mason_man (Jul 16, 2016)

It's a 48 Whizzer Pacemaker, loop-frame. Nice.

Ray


----------



## Pat McCluney (Jul 16, 2016)

The Serial # is J213605.  Will appreciate any info.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 16, 2016)

It should have the large breather then and will hold 8 oz of oil. As mason man said it's a 48 loop frame pacemaker.


----------



## Pat McCluney (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 17, 2016)

1948 'loop frame' Pacemaker. Came standard with a Lodbell seat, automatic transmission, chrome carrier (maker?), bi-lite with Bendix generator and clipped-on headlight, front drum brake was Sturmey-Archer. Color was dark maroon with NO pinstripes.


----------

